# Cute little Square D Consumer Unit



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That's neat. We can get a similar unit under the Merlin Gerin brand, which is part of square D, but not UL listed for use in a home.

How does the cable jacket terminate to the enclosure? Do they all just come in that big slot in the backplate, with no actual connection to the panel?


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Marc.

We have Merlin Geran also. I like their 3 phase boards particularly. The cable entry through the backplate has no provision for securing the circuit cable outer sheaths. Can't think of any actually that does have anything similar.
A cover is available for the mains input cable but even that has no clamp.


Frank


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

So your covers for your consumer units are basically plastic "domes" that clip onto the back plate? With cutouts that allow the breaker fronts to protrude through? If so, do these clips wear and break off over time?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

An application that those units are good for is wiring boats. (cabin cruisers, sloops etc.).


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Marc,

The cover plates are always screwed on. Fixed by 2 or 4 usually. Metal consumer units are available. I always use them on commercial jobs etc. But in domestic situations a plastic type is usual.

Frank


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> So your covers for your consumer units are basically plastic "domes" that clip onto the back plate? With cutouts that allow the breaker fronts to protrude through? If so, do these clips wear and break off over time?


By chance, would you happen to have the link for that?


----------

